# Full Tang Knife Handle WIP Step by Step



## meridian

I moved this over from my forum.......

This a WIP I am doing on some Kitchen Blades. I am only doing the handles. The customers picked out some stabilized black line spalted maple. 

Here are the blocks that were selected. I picked 2 end grain blocks for the bigger blades, in trying to keep with the same spalting pattern. The little paring blade required something a little fancier with some burl and lighter coloring. Note...These blocks have all been dried, sanded, and sent down to WSSI for stabilizing last year.

http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/AR%20WIP/ARWIP002.jpg


The next step was to bookmatch these blocks into scales, and decide how I wanted the spalting to appear on the handles. This was kind of tricky since I wanted to capture the best of the spalting, so I ended up slanting the blade as I traced it on the scale. I used a medium tip type marker to trace the outline of the blade in red. Since these are end grain blocks there is some cracking and so I will be generous with the epoxy. 

http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/AR%20WIP/ARWIP004.jpg
http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/AR%20WIP/ARWIP008.jpg

Here you can see the blades cut out, and I left a little room around the red lines. I then sanded cleaned up the scales a little on the 1 x 42, and made sure they were flat for liners on the 4 x 36 sander.

http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/AR%20WIP/ARWIP011.jpg

I then cut some mosaic pins on the metal bandsaw, and tried to get them somewhat the same size..... These are nice mosaics from John, with black epoxy centers.

http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/AR%20WIP/ARWIP005.jpg
http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/AR%20WIP/ARWIP007.jpg


----------



## meridian

Here you can see the cracking that sometimes occurs in spalted burls and soft material as its stabilized. I will need to fill this in at some point. Not a huge deal, but important to fix. 

http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/AR%20WIP/ARWIP012.jpg
http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/AR%20WIP/ARWIP013.jpg

The next step is to trace out your liner material in pencil, and cut it out with a scissors. I like to label the scales by number, and the liners so I know which is left / right, top, in order to try and keep things organized. I picked some nice black liner material from Tracy at USAKnifemaker.com I got some in various thicknesses, but can't say enough about his great service and fast shipping.

http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/AR%20WIP/ARWIP014.jpg 

After these were cut out I got out the eopxy supplies. I like the golf epoxy long set that comes in black. I like to use the nitrile gloves from HF, and buy them by the box. I use a plastic knife for spreading the epoxy on the liners and scales. The teeth on the plastic knife has a trowel effect leaving little lines of epoxy which gives you just the right amount you want. I do this on both the liners and the scales. Then I lay the scales on top of the liners and add a little weight. This helps in getting a solid glue up, without squeezing out too much epoxy. This will then sit over night......


http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/AR%20WIP/ARWIP015.jpg
http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/AR%20WIP/ARWIP016.jpg
http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/AR%20WIP/ARWIP017.jpg


----------



## meridian

So the next part of the process is to clean up the scales that were glued up overnight. I have a cart that has some tools on it that I use for sanding. This is where I will be cleaning the scales up. I like this set up because I can roll the entire cart outside, and blow it off with the air hose. Pics are below.

http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/AR%20WIP/cart.jpg
http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/AR%20WIP/cart2.jpg
http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/AR%20WIP/cart3.jpg

The next step is to bring the liners even with the scales and make sure the front and back are flat. I use the 4 x 36 sander for that, and it eats the liner up pretty fast. You need to use a light touch and not eat into the scales too far or you will need to start all over !!!


http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/AR%20WIP/cleanup.jpg
http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/AR%20WIP/scalesclean.jpg


When the scales are cleaned up and ready to go you should look them over and see if there is any cracks or things that can be touched up now. I have a crack in one of my scales so I will fix that with some CA (superglue) I like Med thickness. 

Crack is marked with an X

http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/AR%20WIP/crack.jpg

Put a little CA and lightly sand on the sander, to allow the CA and dust to fill the crack, and now the crack is gone.

http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/AR%20WIP/CA.jpg
http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/AR%20WIP/crackgone.jpg


----------



## meridian

The next thing we need to do is shape, sand and finish the bolster area or front of the scales. This needs to be done now, because you won't be able to sand that area without scratching the blade once the scales are attached. For this process I like to use my dewalt belt sander that is in an upright stand and has an adjustable work rest. I can get a good angle and lock the rest in place so all my scales are the same. I recently had my sander in the shop and the repair guys complained and said they thought I was sanding bricks with it. I guess thats from all the white powder of the stabilized scales.....

Scales were kept long in the front so they could be shaped.

http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/AR%20WIP/longbolsters.jpg

Over to the belt sander...

http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/AR%20WIP/dewalt2.jpg
http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/AR%20WIP/dewaltangle.jpg
http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/AR%20WIP/dewalt3.jpg 


You can now see that the front of the scales have been rounded off at an angle. I did each scale individually and will match them up in just a minute. In order to get them matching up I use double faced carpet tape to tape them together temporarily. Line them up as close as possible, and in this case its easier cuz you have the lines to go by as a guide.

http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/AR%20WIP/bolsterangled.jpg
http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/AR%20WIP/tape.jpg
http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/AR%20WIP/lined2.jpg
http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/AR%20WIP/linedup.jpg

You can now go back to the belt sander with a very light touch and make the scales identical in the front. You can also do this by hand sanding as well if your nervous about taking off too much.....


----------



## meridian

The next thing you need to do is hand sand the front the scales to a high grit level like 800-1000, and then buff. Stabilized scales need to be taken to a higher level of sanding versus raw wood. Once thats done tho buffing is really all that is needed to get a nice shine. I use a piece of rubber for a lot my hand sanding on scales and steel. I will hand sand these and then buff until I am satisfied with how they look.

http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/AR%20WIP/rubber.jpg

http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/AR%20WIP/rubber2.jpg

http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/AR%20WIP/rubber3.jpg

I have a buffer on a stand, but you can buy attachments for cheap for your drill press and use that to buff as well. Be careful on the buffer it spins very fast and will pull stuff out your hands very quickly before you know it and whip it across the room.... Buffing at the bottom of the wheel is best. 

http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/AR%20WIP/buffer.jpg
http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/AR%20WIP/buffer2.jpg
http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/AR%20WIP/buffer3.jpg
http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/AR%20WIP/buffer4.jpg
http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/AR%20WIP/buffer5.jpg


----------



## meridian

Protecting the blades comes next.....

Heres what we are looking at..... 6" and 8" chef blades and a paring blade. These are AUS - 8 stainless, ground, heat treated, and ready for handles and reasonably priced. 

http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/AR%20WIP/aaronblade001.jpg

So the next thing you need to do is protect your blades from scratches and you from your blades. This seems like a tedious step but it helps in making sure that you don't have to spend 10 hours hand sanding scratches out of your blade. It also protects you from an already sharp blank in this case. 

So the materials I use are easy lift tape (cuban tape). My wife hates when I use it for blades cuz its expensive and she uses it for picture framing, but I try to convince her Im only using a little a bit....... You also need papertowels, a little oil, thin cardboard and some duct tape.

http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/AR%20WIP/materials1.jpg

Start with the oil and put a little oil on and smear it over the blade careful not to go to close to the handle or your tape won't stick. These are stainless blades but I do the oil for all blades and that helps to keep things protected from moisture collecting under the paper towel. You can get rust quickly on your carbon blades just from bringing them in from a cold shop to a warm house. So I get in the habit of using a little oil.... 

http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/AR%20WIP/oil2.jpg


Then wrap your blades in paper towel and tape with the yellow tape near the handle only barely letting the tape get onto the blade.

http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/AR%20WIP/towel3.jpg

Then wrap in the folded over cardboard and then duct tape it all together.....

http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/AR%20WIP/wrapped4.jpg
http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/AR%20WIP/wrapped5.jpg


One of many downfalls of using blanks is that you don't get to choose where the holes go in the handle for pin placement. In this case the big holes which are big enough for my pins are too close together. So I need to make that small hole near the butt of the handle bigger. Tried the cobalt drill bit and the hardened steel laughed at me, so I need to get out the dremel with the tungsten cutter bit, and that widened the holes for me. 

http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/AR%20WIP/carbide6.jpg


Original blanks and you can see the rear rectangle shaped pin holes (marked with the arrows) which aren't big enough for my mosaic pins right now......

http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/AR%20WIP/aaronblade001-1.jpg

Here you can see them widened after I used the cutter. Not pretty, but it got the job done.
http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/AR%20WIP/hole7.jpg


----------



## meridian

The next step in this process is to mark where the holes are and to outline the blade tang again on the liner this time. A clamp helps to hold the blade in place as you trace the holes and the blade handle.

http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/AR%20WIP/mark1.jpg
http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/AR%20WIP/mark2.jpg
http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/AR%20WIP/mark3.jpg

The next step is to drill your holes for your pins thru the mark scale. Always double check your drill bit size in a scrap piece of wood... Then you need to clamp the scales together making sure the front is lined up, and drill thru the holes you just made and into the other scale just a bit to mark it. Then you will drill completely thru the scale making a nice clean hole. The pins will be tight so you need to PATIENTLY and slowly use a needle file to clean the pin holes until the pin slides thru the hole, but is still snug. Check your fit....

http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/AR%20WIP/mark4.jpg
http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/AR%20WIP/hole1.jpg
http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/AR%20WIP/hole2.jpg
http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/AR%20WIP/pinfit.jpg

The next thing I do is makes some dimples on the back of each scale for the epoxy to go. I think this is well worth the effort. Stay away from the edges.....

http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/AR%20WIP/dimples.jpg
http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/AR%20WIP/eopxyready.jpg

You also want to scuff up the handles and remove the sticker on the tang, and then wide the scale liners and tang off with acetone prior to glue up.

http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/AR%20WIP/roughtang.jpg


Here you have one side of the scales with pins in and they have been turned to match each other, and your now ready for epoxy. Again I use the plastic butter knife to trowel on the epoxy filling the dimples and then clamping the scales in place.

http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/AR%20WIP/eopxying.jpg
http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/AR%20WIP/clamped.jpg

The last thing I do is use these little sticks with some papertowel soaked in acetone to clean up the epoxy that squeezed out in front by the finished bolster area. These I picked up at Ax man surplus...great store for surplus junk.

http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/AR%20WIP/sticks.jpg


----------



## meridian

Thanks for your comments guys I appreciate it. 

The saga continues.......Hope this isn't getting too long. :D

So heres where we left off. The scales have been epoxied onto the blades and clamped over night. The pic below shows them after the clamps have been taken off.

http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/AR%20WIP/1unclamped.jpg


The next step is to cut off any nubs of the pins sticking out on the bandsaw, and then grind the pins flat. Remember those pins will get hot fast when your grinding them down.......Before I do any grinding I put on my mask to keep from breathing any of the bad stuff. The wood has chemicals in it and you don't want that stuff in your lungs. I keep my mask in a freezer bag to keep the filters cleaner and last longer.

http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/AR%20WIP/1aMask.jpg

Heres the pins ground down flush with the scales....

http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/AR%20WIP/2inssanded.jpg


The next step is to bring the scales themselves down flush with the tang of the blade. I use my 1 x 42 to do that. Use a light touch once you get close, because you don't want to be grinding into the tang. The other thing you can do is use the slack part of the belt (above the platen) to very lightly clean it up, once your close to having it completely flush. 

http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/AR%20WIP/3flushtang.jpg

http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/AR%20WIP/4flushtang.jpg

Heres some various shots once everything is flush. Heres a shot from the bottom.

http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/AR%20WIP/7bottom.jpg

And from the top....

http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/AR%20WIP/8top.jpg

And heres a couple from the sides...

http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/AR%20WIP/5outside.jpg

http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/AR%20WIP/6outside.jpg


The next thing you want to do is taper the scales from the back to the front, and shape them to get rid of the blocky look and feel. Lot of this stuff is personal preference so you can certainly shape and contour as you see fit. The soda bottle contouring is popular. I will probably just keep it simple with these and round the edges and taper them. Thats coming next....


----------



## meridian

So I tapered the handles down. First I drew a line, which of course wasn't even on both sides, You have to eyeball it anyways to make sure both sides are even, but at least it gives you a little idea how your doing.

http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/AR%20WIP/1.jpg

http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/AR%20WIP/2.jpg 

The rest of this I didnt really get pics of but basically you round the edges and then use the slack part of the belt to just round the handles as you like and try and keep them looking the same. These are now roughly shaped and you can begin your hand sanding. Heres a few shots of how they are coming along after the 80 grit on the 1 x 42. 


Quite a bit of sanding and filling to go.....
http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/AR%20WIP/5.jpg

http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/AR%20WIP/4.jpg

http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/AR%20WIP/3.jpg


----------



## meridian

Got these sanded, and cleaned up....Heres a few final pics, and thanks for following along. -Larry 

http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/AR%20WIP/x007.jpg

http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/AR%20WIP/x008.jpg

http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/AR%20WIP/x010.jpg

http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/AR%20WIP/x013.jpg

http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/AR%20WIP/x014.jpg

http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/AR%20WIP/x015.jpg

http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/AR%20WIP/x018.jpg

http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/AR%20WIP/x019.jpg

http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/AR%20WIP/x020.jpg

http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/AR%20WIP/x023.jpg

Reactions: Like 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Daren

Thanks for taking the time to show us the process. 


.


----------



## Kevin

SUPER good thread 5 stars. I have never really had the desire to make a knife, but this thread has inspired me to try. You'll be hearing from me I bet (maybe more than you want). 



.


----------



## txpaulie

Awesome!:i_am_so_happy:

Really!

Awesome!

Thanks,

p


----------



## heinz57

Beautiful set of knives you got there.


----------



## meridian

Thanks guys I appreciate the kind words..... I will try and answer your questions if you wanna try your hand at it. From what I've seen on this board it would be no sweat for you guys....

Larry


----------



## Mac

Those are sweet! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LoneStar

That was amazing, thanks for taking the time to post it!


----------



## CodyS

wow those are some nice knives!


----------



## cabomhn

This are really nice! I've always seen knife scales for sale but never really knew what exactly people did with them. Thanks for the thread!


----------



## lizardlady

Great lookin knives & a really interesting presentation! Thanks for sharing. 
p.s. I just LOVE that dog pic, lol


----------



## DKMD

What an awesome thread! I can't tell you how much I appreciate you showing the process… I've always wanted to try my hand at this, but I've never known where to start.

A question if you don't mind… What's the purpose of the liner? Purely decorative or functional as well?

Thanks for taking the time to share this!:clapping::clapping:


----------



## meridian

DKMD said:


> What an awesome thread! I can't tell you how much I appreciate you showing the process… I've always wanted to try my hand at this, but I've never known where to start.
> 
> A question if you don't mind… What's the purpose of the liner? Purely decorative or functional as well?
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to share this!:clapping::clapping:



Hey David,
Glad you liked the thread. Yeah the liner is decorative,,,,,,,,and I have since moved from vulcanized fiber like the stuff in this WIP to G10. Reason is that the fiber can absorb water and swell....thats bad news for knife handles. Larry


----------



## woodtickgreg

Awesome thread! I have been wanting to do a couple of knives, never new that there was so much to it, now I really want to do it! I really like the pins you used. Thanks for the build thread!


----------



## bradstone

those are beautiful. thanks for sharing.


----------



## firemedic

Man those are awfully purty! Nice job!


----------



## BangleGuy

Wow! I just found this thread for the first time and you did a fabulous job describing the process. I know that took a lot of time taking photos, uploading and posting. I really appreciate the lesson in knife making and your product is just awesome! :dash2::wacko1: Thanks!


----------



## brown down

are the knife handles just polished? i know they are stabilized but did you ad a finish over them? awesome thread by the way.

i am learning the process, i have been making them out of old files that are trashed and reborn into blades. a friend of mine gave me some thick wood chipper knives that were no good. i still haven't figured out how i am going to cut it, even after i anneal the steel i may have to take it to a metal shop to get halved. and they are 3/8 thick

they are fun to make!! def. a challenge to make for sure!


----------



## ripjack13

Excellent post sir!! 

I'm wondering about the finish as well....


----------



## myingling

Wow Thanks for sharing that ,,,,always wondered how to go bout doing knifes


----------



## justturnin

Amazing work there. The good Doc took the question right out of my head. I currently have my first knife in progress. I hope to have it done within a few months......:dash2:


----------



## justturnin

This should be moved to the "The Class Room" Forum


----------



## meridian

justturnin said:


> This should be moved to the "The Class Room" Forum



Thanks for checking the thread out.... Man that seems like a long time ago I finished these. No finish just sand to a high grit and buff....professionally stabilized wood is the only way to fly...:i_dunno:


----------



## brown down

i am almost done with one that i stabilized and use polished it up and that is how i am going to finish all of my handles. outstanding thread thanks!


----------



## Kevin

justturnin said:


> This should be moved to the "The Class Room" Forum



I agree. Done!


----------



## Mike1950

Larry, I wanted to thank you for your knife build thread-well at least I think so- I did not need another obsession.:dash2: Kathie wanted another knife so she bought the blank and I finally got all the stuff you reccomended.
Handle is rosewood and wow does the stabelized wood polish up nice.
I am not sure but this easily could go from obsession to a full blown addiction very quickly!!! Thanks again-I will post pics again when finished.

[attachment=9822]

[attachment=9823]


----------



## DKMD

Cool look, Mike! Where did Kathie find the knife blank? My wife saw some Damascus knives when we were in Waco, and I told her I'd try to find a source for the blanks.


----------



## Mike1950

David, Ebay -a guy in Idaho- there are a lot of sources-google knife blanks. This is about a 7 inch blade and handle will be small. She has tiney hands and most things ar too large for her so I just make them smaller. There will be no liners- I am already making blanks smaller.


----------



## woodtickgreg

At least I'm not the only one that keeps finding new obsessions!  But anything you make with your hands for someone else is a good thing.


----------



## JimH

I have made a few myself. mostly skinning knives. But i really enjoyed following the way you did it.I picked up a few tips.
Awesome work!! Beautiful job!


----------



## Mike1950

Larry, thanks again- without this thread this knife does not happen. Kathie is ready to use it- but I still need to sharpen- Thanks you made it easy.

[attachment=9858]

[attachment=9859]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Wow! Looks great Mike, guess I gotta put one of those on my bucket list.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Thats one hell of a first ! Great job Mike! 
Scott


----------



## Mike1950

Hey Thanks -Knifes are FUN.


----------



## ripjack13

meridian said:


> I then cut some mosaic pins on the metal bandsaw, and tried to get them somewhat the same size..... These are nice mosaics from John, with black epoxy centers.



Howdy meridian,
May I ask , Who is John? I'm looking into different styles of mosaics, and would like to check out what he has to offer...


----------



## meridian

Mike
Very nice work..... Came out great. Sorry I am late to respond here. Very nice choice in that rosewood. Just glad I could help...

Just a note.... If you buy damascus blades make sure they come from a maker in the USA, recycled pop cans from "elsewhere" will not serve you well. Carbon steel like 1095 forged with 15N20 is pretty common, and is not that expensive. John is a fellow knifemaker who made a few mosiac pins for me awhile back. 

Larry


----------



## Mike1950

Larry Thanks, You made it easy. American steel is what this knife is.


----------



## meridian

Mike1950 said:


> Larry Thanks, You made it easy. American steel is what this knife is.



Yeah I figured that, looks like a nice ladder pattern. Probably a decent chunk of change too. I was thinking about others reading the post, and the junk you sometimes see listed on certain auction sites for real cheap..... 

So when does Kathie get the rest of the matching set ??????? :teethlaugh:

Larry


----------



## Mike1950

meridian said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Larry Thanks, You made it easy. American steel is what this knife is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I figured that, looks like a nice ladder pattern. Probably a decent chunk of change too. I was thinking about others reading the post, and the junk you sometimes see listed on certain auction sites.....
> 
> So when does Kathie get the rest of the matching set ??????? :teethlaugh:
> 
> Larry
Click to expand...


Now I could have something really nasty to say :dash2::dash2::dash2: about that last comment but alas she has already requested a new knife set :dash2::dash2::dash2: They way she cooks she deserves it. 
This one is a very short blade chef knife 7" but she has very small hands and loves it. You don't know where I could find a paring knife blade do you?? I was really stingy with this piece of rosewood and have enough of blank for another. Thanks again Larry - your build thread was very good and well done.


----------



## meridian

Jantz supply probably has something that will work. Plain stainless or even damascus. Small VG10 / damascus paring blade for around $38 Heres the link....

http://www.knifemaking.com/Default.asp



Mike1950 said:


> meridian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Larry Thanks, You made it easy. American steel is what this knife is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I figured that, looks like a nice ladder pattern. Probably a decent chunk of change too. I was thinking about others reading the post, and the junk you sometimes see listed on certain auction sites.....
> 
> So when does Kathie get the rest of the matching set ??????? :teethlaugh:
> 
> Larry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now I could have something really nasty to say :dash2::dash2::dash2: about that last comment but alas she has already requested a new knife set :dash2::dash2::dash2: They way she cooks she deserves it.
> This one is a very short blade chef knife 7" but she has very small hands and loves it. You don't know where I could find a paring knife blade do you?? I was really stingy with this piece of rosewood and have enough of blank for another. Thanks again Larry - your build thread was very good and well done.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mike1950

Larry- Thanks for the link- I think it will be handy for lots of folks. Also your knifes are superb.


----------



## Mike1950

Larry, I take back some of the good things I said about you - Kathie got on that site and now I am 3 knifes richer but my wallet is empty. :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::fit::fit:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## meridian

Mike1950 said:


> Larry, I take back some of the good thinks I said about you - Kathie got on that site and now I am 3 knifes richer but my wallet is empty. :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::fit::fit:



Aaah well just hope she doesnt see some of the knife woods out there for $100 a block.... 

Maybe you should try some mosiacs this time.... its a nice touch if you like that kinda stuff. Good luck and pics or it didnt happen....right ??

BTW....I saw some pics of those boxes you make. My buddy would die for a humidor like that.... hes big into cigars.

Larry


----------



## Mike1950

meridian said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Larry, I take back some of the good thinks I said about you - Kathie got on that site and now I am 3 knifes richer but my wallet is empty. :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::fit::fit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aaah well just hope she doesnt see some of the knife woods out there for $100 a block....
> 
> Maybe you should try some mosiacs this time.... its a nice touch if you like that kinda stuff. Good luck and pics or it didnt happen....right ??
> 
> BTW....I saw some pics of those boxes you make. My buddy would die for a humidor like that.... hes big into cigars.
> 
> Larry
Click to expand...


Larry, 2 of the knifes are for christmas presents, the paring knife it is for her and I did order mosiac pins for it. I have a pretty good stash of stablelized burls for the knifes. Your buddy - send him over- he could Have one of those or I would make him one to his specs. I love makin boxes. There is an oak one in my last batch of boxes that has inlays at the corners that I still have that is larger.


----------



## ripjack13

Howdy meridian, just checkin in on the knife set. How are they holding up?


----------



## Schroedc

I just found this and I think I'll give a knife a whirl here in the next few days, Never made a knife before but I've got a blade that came form Woodcraft years ago that has been sitting on the shelf gathering dust and some cocobolo just the right size for scales.....


----------



## Cody Killgore

Cool, I never got to see this. Nice tutorial!


----------



## robert flynt

Good tutorial Larry, I know I couldn't have discribed or shown it as well. My methods are diffrent because I use 2 x 72" belt sanders with diffrent size grinding wheels, which most wood workers don't have. Using common tools they have makes it much better. You might try using wax paper to epoxy your spacers to your scales on. The epoxy doesn't stick to it as bad as paper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

